# Myer Lemon Trees



## Flatty Stalker (Feb 24, 2010)

I have 2 Myer lemon tress about 5 yrs old , approx. 6' tall and makes minimal fruit , to much shade I think , can I dig them up and move this fall.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just an opinion, no expertise here--but if you can't get a big root ball to stay with them ( need machinery to handle) you would be ahead to go to the nursery and start over.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

I wouldn't. Give it another year or two. The trees are getting about the right age to start producing. My lemon and orange trees are shaded and really produce in spite of it.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I wouldn't move it. I had a big producer that was outgrowing it's pot so I put it in the ground. I pulled it up 3 years later as it never produced anything and was wasting away.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Do you fertilize with 13-13-13 about every 2 to 3 month. If not do it and watch it go.


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Probably would do better with more sun. They tolerate shade but really do better with at least partial sun.

You're better off waiting until early Spring or late Winter to transplant. Might be hard to enter the coldest part of the year in severe transplant shock. Citrus are semitropical, so it's more important. Dormant trees that lose their leaves are fine to plant in Winter.

For transplanting established trees like that, you are better off root pruning it couple months or so before transplanting it. Just make cuts with a sharpshooter shovel around it. You don't have to do them all at once. Make the cuts about where you will dig up the root ball, or even slightly closer to it. The idea is that it will make more feeder roots closer by the tree and handle the transplant better than if it lost all of its feeder roots at once.

I'm sure you know this but you should also prune the canopy to match the roots. If you cut a bunch of roots off, which will happen, cut back the canopy by about the same amount. You can't have a huge canopy without the roots to support it.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Y'all spraying for bugs? The bugs tear up my citrus and the wife doesn't want me to spray.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I planted a Meyer Lemon tree from seed 7 years ago. I was told it would never produce, had to be grafted, yada, yada, yada.

Last year it produced an enormous crop of lemons. This year barely a few. I gave up on this years crop and pruned it way back. I will see what happens in the future.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Bugs attack trees in distress .....if you plant a tree too deep it stresses them out.

The root crown should not be covered.....you can fix this by uncovering it

Feeding now with fertilizer will force blooms going into the winter....not what you want.

After the the last frost start feeding....I use micro life for citrus as it has trace elements your trees need.....and it's hard to use to much that will hurt your tree


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

They need a high nitrogen fertilizer. I have heck with fungus on all my citrus.
Info:
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/fruit-nut/fact-sheets/citrus/


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have three Meyer trees or bushes about 8 feet tall and branches cover a circle about seven foot in dia each in sun and they produce yearly almost to the point of being ridiculous . I have been very lucky as never had a problem at all, only special thing I do is fertilize and they are covered by a sprinkler system so get water daily. Last year picked 2500 lemons and are loaded again this year, just turning color so should be ready mid Dec.


----------

